# Monitorizar/visualizar info coche 80,s



## CustomCars (Dic 6, 2022)

Hola amigos. Me presento.
Soy un mecanico con mucho gusto por los cables, unidades de control, reles, pines, etc, espero no infringir ninguna norma y hacerlo todo como es debido.
Mi idea o ideas son 2 de momento.
1º Realizar una visualizacion de los sensores lambda o narrowband que lleva el vehiculo en algun tipo de pantalla LCD TFT o similar.
2º Realizar un Dash o pantalla informativa con varios valores recibidos de los sensores del vehiculo como por ejmplo:
Temperatura refigerante
Temperatura y presion de aceite
Voltaje de la bateria
Señal Rpm

Tengo que decir que tengo cero conocimientos de programacion, y que empezado a dar los primeros pasos mas obvios que creo que necesito.
1º Leer especificaciones de diferentes placas Arduino,Tenmsy, RPi1,2. Para determinar cual necesito y cual es excesivo y cual no y me surgen las primeras dudas.
¿que debo tener en cuenta?

2º Ya estado recopilando informacion de diferentes sensores del coche para saber donde me estoy metiendo.
Por ejemplo
Sensores el 90% son NPT con lo cual creo que es relativamente facil ya que conozco todos sus datos.
Lambda me surgen dudas respecto a su funcioamiento, pero se que trabaja con alimentacion 12V+ mediante 2 pin y supongo que manda señal a la ecu por otros 2, esto voy a investigarlo mejor en casa con una lambda y la fuente de alimentacion , simulando combustiones diferentes.

3º Presion de aceite creo que colocando una T con adaptacion al sensor original para la señal de alarma, y otro sensor de presion para la info exacta no tendria problema.

Todo esto se me ocurrio ya que estoy construyendo desde 0 un coche de los 80 con una electronica muy basica y resistente.
Y le encuentro el problema que para el uso que yo le quiero dar me falta información mas exacta que los 3 relojes analogicos que bailan al gusto que trae el cuadro del vehiculo.
Llegado a este punto me desoriento, creo debo comprarme una plaquita o un Kit con un LCd basico y empezar a cacharrear, pero me gustaria que me dieras un consejo de los pasos a seguir ya que tambien me gustaria documentarlo con fotos el proceso.


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 6, 2022)

No se si es suficiente con estudiar programación. Toma en cuenta que los sensores (o el Arduino)  pueden desoldarse, salirse, quemarse, quemarse por calor, meter ruido, mojarse.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 6, 2022)

No se puede hacer asi tan simple, existe muchos tipos de protocolos de comunicación y cada marca usa el suyo y ademas lo modifica del estandar, ademas todo eso que queres hacer, ya lo hace el escaner, el cual no es para nada sencillo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 6, 2022)

La pregunta es;
¿Realmente lo quieres realizar tu, o cabe la posibilidad de comprarlo hecho?

Siempre me interesó la idea de modernizar un auto....


----------



## AleSergi (Dic 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> La pregunta es;
> ¿Realmente lo quieres realizar tu, o cabe la posibilidad de comprarlo hecho?
> 
> Siempre me interesó la idea de modernizar un auto....



Sehhh...   ¿E ir por la instalación de algún auto primitivo? ¿Y pasar a injertar? Que se le parezca en requerimientos al auto que tenes...

Olvidate de Arduino y su entorno de programación, para esa tarea creo que queda corto, tendrías que emplear C plano y el hardware de arduinería para montar prototipos. Con C plano, pasarte a otro micro que no sea un AVR, será fácil.


----------



## CustomCars (Dic 6, 2022)

No digo que sea facil
Pretendo hacerlo yo por que no existe echo.
El coche no tiene protocolos OBD ni nada parecido.
Alomejor deberia resumirlo mejor para que se entienda o intentar explicarme yo mejor.

Pretendo usar los sensores del coche y que envien una señal X al arduino y que el arduino lo traduzca o lo convierta a una señal Y que la transmita algun medio que yo pueda visualizar.
En el foro he visto cosas asi pero es gente muy avanzada que ya lo tiene medio echo.
Tampoco pretendo aprender programacion o codigo en 1 dia.
Y la opcion de comprar o no,,no la ahi pero de haberla tambien me gusta personalizar mi propio coche y entender el por que de lo que estoy haciendo.

Mi intencion es mejorar los marcadores analogicos,, por ejemplo para la temperatura del agua .
Tiene un angulo de 90º con la palabra HOT,,,a mi eso no me da confianza....

Para soldar,desoldar pines conectores,cableado, resistencias etc,,no suelo tener problemas nunca , y de tenerlos pido ayuda y/o aprendo no creo que en eso vaya tener mayor problema.

He visto muchos projectos asi por la web y esta vez me animado a realizarlo por mi mismo y no andar preguntado "¿cuanto me cobras? que no tendria problema tampoco en pagar por un buen trabajo, pero prefiero comprender.
aclaro que al ver projectos por la web, el foro,,yotube,,foros extranjeros pienso no se si mal o bien que arduino podria realizar el trabajo. Lo mismo estoy equivocado.


sergiot dijo:


> No se puede hacer asi tan simple, existe muchos tipos de protocolos de comunicación y cada marca usa el suyo y ademas lo modifica del estandar, ademas todo eso que queres hacer, ya lo hace el escaner, el cual no es para nada sencillo.


Intenta especificarme un poco mas.
Protocolo de comunicacion?Arduino? La ecu del coche?la electronica es tan basica que lleva por ejemplo 3 sensores de temp de refigerante, una para la ecu otro para el cuadro y uno para los electros.
scanner? Te refieres a la aplicacion obd2??? No busco eso en este vehiculo, no tiene protocolo de diagnosis es una ecu que controla 3 cosas contadas y la info que proporciona el cuadro la recibe de sensores para el propio cuadro, independientes de la ecu.


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2022)

CustomCars dijo:


> Tengo que decir que tengo *cero conocimientos de programacion*, y que empezado a dar los primeros pasos mas obvios que creo que necesito.


Entonces comienza por aprender programación y luego cuando sepas algo, comienzas con algo fácil como:



CustomCars dijo:


> Voltaje de la bateria


Y después cuando sepas mas, sigues con los otros sensores.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 6, 2022)

Los que hay son pars coches de carrera, ya que la mayoría no usan los componentes originales.

Puedes comprar los relojes independientemente, como temperatura del agua y/o aceite, presion de aceite, presion de turbo, sensor lambda, presion de llanta, cuenta revoluciones (RPM), etc, etc...

Puedes adaptar un tablero que te guste (yo tengo un VW Gol G1, y lo he visto con tableros del VW Gol G3), y a veces es simplemente unir cables o cuanto mucho cambiar algun sensor, por ejemplo el de velocidad.

Si aun quieres crearlo tu, desde ya tienes que aprender a programar, ¿Para qué plataforma? Y, para este tipo de proyecto, iría por un Raspberry Pi o similar, Arduino lo dejaría para algo básico, sin pantalla.

Faltó la marca, modelo y año del coche


----------



## CustomCars (Dic 6, 2022)

De acuerdo 1º paso aprender programacion basica e intentar crearme un voltimetro que ya me viene bien,

Comprar relojes adicionales no me convence,es la manera la cual tendria que hacerlo si no llego a realizar este projecto, pero tener un reloj para cada cosa...me gusta mas alguna pantallita pequeña de facil acceso.

Adaptar al final el proceso de investigacion de voltajes,resitencias motores paso a paso de los cuadros , luces de advertencia es el mismo trabajo lo tendria que hacer con el projecto que quiero realizar entonces prefiero el projecto que os menciono.

Os menciono mas arduino por que en la busqueda por internet es lo que mas encontrado el 90% de los projectos parecidos o similares estan basados en arduino. Pero si me recomendais otra cosa sera por algo.

En este caso por que una rasperri o no arduino???por algun tipo de limitacion??? Por fiabilidad?
perdon el vehiculo es  
Un ford fiesta del 82 al que le tenemos montado un motor 2.0 16v de los 90. El cual el motor es superfiable y aguanta todas las carreras y carreras clasicos que le metemos pero la idea es dar un pasito mas.
Mas info
Lleva montada frenada 300mm  
Suspensiones Kw
Llantas braid de la epoca
Jaula 6 puntos
Deposito 25 litros
Trapecios uniball
Kit en fibra del Xr2 paragolpes gordos de la epoca


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2022)

Aparte de que en este momento una raspberry no la encuentras por menos de 200€, una raspberry es un PC que arranca en tiempo de PC, un arduino arranca en dos segundos o menos. La raspberry no tiene entradas analógicas, le tienes que añadir un conversor AD.
Y algunas cosas mas.

Según para que y como una raspberry es infinitamente mejor y mas fácil de implementar un proyecto complejo que en un arduino.

Poner una pantalla táctil en una raspberry es "transparente" , osea solo la tienes que comprar  y ya va mientras que en un arduino es un follón interesante.


----------



## CustomCars (Dic 6, 2022)

Pues empezare con un voltimetro para poder ver el voltaje en vivo del coche.
No tenia pensado meter una tactil, si no algun modulito llevara un pad o un botoncito o algo para poder darle y pasar al siguiente dato o lectura
Que me recomendais ir comprando para el voltimetro, lo intentare integrar en algun sitio pequeño rectangular del coche.
Aunque una raspberry a 200 pavos como primer gasto para de momento inventar con el voltimetro,,,me cago en todo.

Yo estoy leyendo manuales de programacion a ver si me entero o saco algo en claro para ir iniciandome


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 6, 2022)

Por las características, es un vehículo de carreras, no?

Existen las ECU programables que tienen todo tipo de sensores y configuraciones, pero no son para nada baratas.

Te sugiero que si quieres algo simple y funcional, te decantes por Arduino IDE y un Arduino UNO.

Una vez tengas algo de conocimiento y proyectos simples realizados, ya puedes hacerlo mas complejo.

Arduino es un entorno de desarrollo, y hay muchas placas compatibles, pero la mayoria lleva un microcontrolador Atmel.


----------



## J2C (Dic 6, 2022)

.


Otro que no tiene NPI de electrónica y se quiere ahorrar 200 pavitos 


Lo más triste ....



CustomCars dijo:


> .........
> Aunque una raspberry a 200 pavos como primer gasto para de momento inventar con el voltimetro,,,me cago en todo.
> .........


es que hasta aca (Bs As) llegó el olor




Salu2.-


----------



## CustomCars (Dic 6, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Otro que no tiene NPI de electrónica y se quiere ahorrar 200 pavitos
> ...


Tu crees que es logico juzgar asi?? Lo de que no tengo ni idea de electronica ya lo he dicho yo, triste es tu respuesta la verdad.
El olor???mejor no te respondo que es lo que huele o deja de oler.

Si quisiera ahorrar no me ponia aprender, pagaba por que se realizara el trabajo. Ya que seguramente me salga mas caro economicamente hablando realizar el projecto que encargar el trabajo alguien capacitado en realizarlo.
Si quisiera ahorrar no me ponia a gastar en coches y mucho menos prepararlos y para colmo correr con ellos con el riesgo de perder lo gastado.
Aparte de ahorrar o no ahorrar, que sentido tiene comprar algo al que no le vas a sacar ni un 10% del uso?
Es como comprar una television con UHD 8K etc etc para jugar a la ps1.......
Entonces antes de hablar de esas formas, deberias ser un poquitin mas humilde y tener un poco mas de respeto y educacion


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las características, es un vehículo de carreras, no?
> 
> Existen las ECU programables que tienen todo tipo de sensores y configuraciones, pero no son para nada baratas.
> 
> ...


gracias por esta respuesta, se agradece de verdad.

Si en otro vehiculo tengo montada una emerald , pero viene ya construida y plug&play para el coche, ese pensamiento es para un futuro mas lejano cuando potencie algo el motor ya que me estoy planteando montar ITB o turbo.

Gracias por la informacion mas tecnica que me lleva a seguir informandome y aprendiendo sobre ello.

Aqui en el foro ya estoy leyendo varios projectos muy muy parecidos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2022)

Sin ánimo de ofender si preguntas lo que necesitas para hacer un voltímetro es que te faltan _algunas_* horas de estudio para poder empezar.

Me parece que no has calibrado en el lío en el que te estás metiendo; los videos de youtube "llave en mano" hacen parecer sencilla la electrónica pero en cuanto quieras cambiar algo ya tendrás que entender que estás haciendo y entonces ya no vale ctrl-C ctrl-V. En cualquier caso ánimo y suerte.

Te ahorro un rato de búsqueda para el voltḿetro. Lo que buscas se llama "divisor resistivo", es lo primero que se aprende en cualquier curso de electricidad-electrónica y es casi para lo único que sirve; para sensar tensiones.

*= Un mogollón, muchas, cientos...


----------



## CustomCars (Dic 7, 2022)

No para nada no me ofendes en ningun sentido, si soy un zote en electronica jajaja ya lo puse antes.

No se si he calibrado el lio, se que no va ser cosa de 2 3 4 ni 1 mes el hacerlo, que voy a romper cosas y que me voy a cabrea, lo tengo asumido. Respecto a youtube no he buscado gran cosa por que como tampoco quiero copiar algo ya diseñado para otro vehiculo esteticamente hablando, pero si me movido por muchos foros para ver projectos y ejemplos. ¿me recomiendas buscar en youtube? En plan ver algun manual o algo asi? 

Y exacto es lo que me refiero por ejemplo
Yo puedo copiar lo que sea, pero a la minima diferencia o minima deficiencia en mi entendimiento o procedimiento puede ocasionar que ya no sepa ni comer con cuchara, entonces prefiero tardar mas ,gastar mas y enteder lo que hago.
No pretendo ser un AS ni aprender todo en 3 dias, simplemente ir dando pequeños pasos para entender el por que de lo que estoy haciendo, como trabaja y como puedo solucionar algun problema en caso de ocurrir. Y es evidente qu tendre que preguntar y estudiar a saco, pero a mi por lo menos el aprender de algo que me llama la atencion me gusta.


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 7, 2022)

Hay también tecnicatura electrónica, son cursitos cortos, de tres años, están buenos...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

CustomCars dijo:


> . ¿me recomiendas buscar en youtube?


La verdad que si miras en el foro, lo primero que se recomienda es evitar YouTube, a menos que alguien del foro conozca y recomiende un canal en específico.

Si vas a empezar y realizar cosas con Arduino, te recomiendo directamente la página de Arduino ( Arduino - Home ), y bajarte el IDE de allí, y tanto en el programa (el IDE que bajaste) como en la página oficial tienes miles de ejemplos, y las referencias para saber para qué sirve cada función, instrucción, etc...

Arduino se consebió para ser un instrumento inicial a la programación para las escuelas, que se puedan hacer cosas complejas va mas allá del objetivo del proyecto, pero así y todo no es limitante.

El IDE (Integrated Development Environment, Entorno de Desarrollo Integrado) de Arduino utiliza un derivado del C++, con lo que puedes tener una base para otros lenguajes basados en C o C++...


----------

